# What is whispernet?



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I am trying to learn all I can before getting my kindle.What is whispernet?And is there anything I should know before ordering my kindle .I am not even sure how it works how to download books.Is it easy to use as I am not good with electronics


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

tiggeer where are you located?  That will make a difference to the correct answer you should get.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

I am in NY


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Whispernet is the 3g cellular data service provided with the Kindle.  Originally via Sprint now via AT&T.  On the Kindle you can connect to Amazon and purchase a kbook and it will be sent to your Kindle thru the air.  Sometimes you might have to hold your Kindle in your right hand and wave you left hand in the air to act as an antenae.    

You can also purchase kbooks from your computer and transfer them via the supplied USB cable.


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Ordering books is easy. There are three pathways:
1.  Use the Kindle itself to go to Amazon.com and order the book there. If you have your Amazon account set correctly (one-click ordering is ON), the book will automatically be sent to your Kindle.
2. Go to Amazon.com on your computer and buy the book. The book will automatically be sent to your Kindle.
3. Go to Amazon.com on your computer, buy the book, and download it to your computer. Load the book onto your Kindle using the supplied USB cabling.

For those books you purchase on other sites, you can download them to your computer and send them to your Kindle via an email account which Amazon sets up for you. For instance, I read a series by David Weber which is only available from his publisher. I download the .mobi file to my computer and then email it to my Kindle. Amazon charges about 30 cents (depending on file size) for this service.

Easy-peasy

Dave


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

tiggeerrific said:


> ...... I will make sure to wave to you seeing my hand will be up in the air LOL!


Be sure to extend your middle finger so you blend in with all the other new yorkers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tiggeer I suggest you download the Users Guide.  You can find it on the Kindle product page, about 2/3 of the way down.  It's a PDF file you can get NOW and read on your computer or print if you want.  Of course, it also comes preloaded on your Kindle, but this way you can have read it ahead of time and you'll be ready to go when the Kindle arrives.  It really will answer most of your questions. . . but feel free to come here and ask if you would like any clarification.

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Be sure to extend your middle finger so you blend in with all the other new yorkers.


On behalf of all the New Yorkers.... We are NOT fond of the middle finger here, dear!


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> tiggeer I suggest you download the Users Guide. You can find it on the Kindle product page, about 2/3 of the way down. It's a PDF file you can get NOW and read on your computer or print if you want. Of course, it also comes preloaded on your Kindle, but this way you can have read it ahead of time and you'll be ready to go when the Kindle arrives. It really will answer most of your questions. . . but feel free to come here and ask if you would like any clarification.
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards!


You could also download the Kindle for PC software and use that to read the manual, if you use a PC. I think the manual came with it, or you can download the User Guide, also. I found that easier than Adobereader.


----------

